# Rat brain controlled Robot.



## Dracari (Oct 30, 2010)

[yt]1QPiF4-iu6g[/yt]

ughh i dont know how to embeed this into the forums like i do on an journal..


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

Old news, man.


----------



## Tally (Oct 30, 2010)

Liar said:


> Old news, man.


 
The fact that you've heard about it before doesn't make it old.

@video, wait until PETA finds out.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

Tally said:


> The fact that you've heard about it before doesn't make it old.
> 
> @video, wait until PETA finds out.


 Well sorry for putting pretty much anything involving science in my RSS feed :1

And 2008 is old news.


----------



## Tally (Oct 30, 2010)

Liar said:


> Well sorry for putting pretty much anything involving science in my RSS feed :1
> 
> And 2008 is old news.


 
Well I guess we shouldn't discuss anything interesting that isn't under a week old then.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

Tally said:


> Well I guess we shouldn't discuss anything interesting that isn't under a week old then.


 
I just assumed most people have heard of this, and discussed it, in 2008. You know. When the story came out.

It's old news. I didn't say not to post it. I just said it's old.


----------



## Tally (Oct 30, 2010)

Liar said:


> It's old news. I didn't say not to post it. I just said it's old.


 
I guess I should have said "no shit sherlock" then.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

Tally said:


> I guess I should have said "no shit sherlock" then.


 
Why are you being needlessly bitchy when I didn't even make a post relating to you? Do you think it makes you look cool or something? I'm curious.


----------



## Tally (Oct 30, 2010)

Liar said:


> Why are you being needlessly bitchy when I didn't even make a post relating to you? Do you think it makes you look cool or something? I'm curious.


 
Because every now and then it is fun. 

And people yelling "OLD" and "FIRST" is annoying.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

Tally said:


> Because every now and then it is fun.
> 
> And people yelling "OLD" and "FIRST" is annoying.


Eh, you have a point there. 

And you could've just said that in the beginning, because that makes more sense. I assumed the OP didn't notice the date on the video.

But anyways, back on topic. It's a very interesting thing, like the low tech pong game that a monkey ran using his mind. They have something similar for humans who can't communicate, I think. I vaguely remember the Discovery channel talking about a random guy in a hospital who controlled a mouse pointer with an electrode implant. It had options like "too hot", "too cold", "hungry", etc.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Oct 30, 2010)

That's really cool but also potentially scary as hell. I actually hadn't heard about this until now, but I also don't really make it a point to keep up with the news. Or youtube videos.


----------



## RockTheFur (Oct 31, 2010)

That was strange...
Also. Lol at the flame war going on here.


----------



## ShadowEon (Oct 31, 2010)

As an owner of a pet rat that I love dearly and as a person who is not a fan of animal testing, I would much prefer the rat brain be in the rat it belonged to. =/


----------



## Ratte (Oct 31, 2010)

Holy fuck that's rad.

Hurrdurr animul tseting.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome, I wanna do that! PLLEASE TAKKE MEEEE!!!!


----------



## Saintversa (Oct 31, 2010)

thats pretty cool i guess.


----------



## Ames (Oct 31, 2010)

Liar said:


> Old news, man.


 
Yeah, this was on an issue of National Geographic or Popular Science (I forgot which >.<) quite a while ago.

Still cool and kinda creepy, nevertheless.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Oct 31, 2010)

I want one of those. Multiple rat brains? Did put them together at one time?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 31, 2010)

Reminds me of Ghost in the Shell. But this is useful _how_?


----------



## aiden749 (Oct 31, 2010)

that's pretty sweet

and now I'm going to go watch Terminator: Salvation...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 31, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> As an owner of a pet rat that I love dearly and as a person who is not a fan of animal testing, I would much prefer the rat brain be in the rat it belonged to. =/


This raises the question of which brain functions remain intact. An out-of-body experience like that sounds terrifying.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Oct 31, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Reminds me of Ghost in the Shell. But this is useful _how_?


This could lead to better brain-machine interfaces. We could make better prosthetics for disabled people I guess. Maybe learn a bit more about brain function as well.

Edit: Yeah, they're using it to research memory formation.


----------



## Deo (Oct 31, 2010)

I love animal testing.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 31, 2010)

They should have made the robot look like a little rat.  That would have been adorable.

SPACE STATION SILICON VALLEY


----------



## Ames (Oct 31, 2010)

I wonder how the rat feels.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 1, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I wonder how the rat feels.


 
Sharp and cold.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh wow, thats extremely creepy but awesome at the same time. It goes to show that cyborgs could possibly exist in the near future. Or at the very least, like ghost in the shell be able to switch into a different body simply by having your brain hooked up to a housing that way it could be picked up out of the body and placed in a new one. We may not have advanced enough technology to make fully functioning human robots just yet but hey, you never know.


----------

